
Knife-threatening app banned by Google - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-42821938
======
TokyoKid
This seemed pretty harmless. I mean, no curse words, nothing sexual, just talk
of a knife. I mean bugs bunny cartoons have worse.

~~~
musage
Talk of a knife getting stabbed into a kid? Are you for real?

~~~
TokyoKid
[Bugs bunny even used a
gun.]([http://www.slate.com/content/dam/slate/blogs/browbeat/2011/0...](http://www.slate.com/content/dam/slate/blogs/browbeat/2011/09/29/hugo_chavez_caption_contest/Bugs_Yosemite.png.CROP.promo-
mediumlarge.png))

~~~
musage
Thanks, but "yes" would have sufficed. The operative keyword in your comment
still remains "seems". Seems to you, I would add.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZrF7v6jfLw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZrF7v6jfLw)

